# Soulseek port is closed.



## mankvill (Sep 11, 2005)

How can I open it so I can browse other's files?

the "portforward.com" site is confusing.


----------



## mankvill (Sep 11, 2005)

I just need to know how to open the darn port!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, we need to know the darned make/model of the router, and what "Soulseek" is to start.


----------

